
#isitnude – Nudity Detector - sndean
https://isitnude.com/
======
HarryHirsch
The Naked Maja
([https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/Goya_Maj...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/Goya_Maja_naga2.jpg))
comes up as safe, but a pumpkin lantern
([https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/Balle-%C...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/Balle-%C3%A0-leunettes_10.jpg)
) gets an R rating.

Too bad.

